# Problem



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I ran into a pretty major problem on project I am working on right now so I was wondering if you guys would have some tips. I snapped chalk lines for point of reference as its usually necessary when laying standard pattern.

However i have three problems:

A)Walls are not straight. While installing coving tile I discover that room re-aligns from 19.25 feet to 21 feet though prints mention room being straight up 20 feet.

B) Tile provided happened to be ****ty quality. We all know ceramic is never perfectly cut. However this one is just ATROCIOUS...Brand is called American Olean(Made in Mexico,never worked with it,warning its JUST CRAP) package said its 12x12,came to be anywhere from 10(!!!!) to 12(including variety of 11.25,11.50,11.75 in standard box

C) Again has to do with tile. Subfloor is concrete. I am using MegaLite thinset to prevent cracking. However how do you explain tile being thicker by anywhere from 1/8 to 1/4 of inch on one side?

Just wondering guys...I ve been struggling with this project and quiet frankly already frustrated three days in though 2.5/4 of project is done

Thanks.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Those wouldn't happen to be Mexican Pavers, would they?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

A.T.C. said:


> Those wouldn't happen to be Mexican Pavers, would they?


No,no,I am laying Papa John's franchise tile...its ceramic(appearantly) and even though GC's guys screwed up walls I really have no clue wtf to do with all there different sized tile :blink:

Edit Ok I am lying...I know what to do with them...but I can't go trimming 1200 tiles to 11.25 :/


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

If tile is as bad as you say then your problem is solved  Open up all the tile, sort it by size, using the largest tile first on the 21' wall and by the time you are to the small stuff it will fit the "19.25' " section perfectly with out having to change the lines at all :blink:and you can be the M.C. Escher of the floor:thumbsup:

seriously I would talk to who ever spec'd the tile about it being so badly out of standard and that it WILL cause your joints trouble.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

charimon said:


> If tile is as bad as you say then your problem is solved  Open up all the tile, sort it by size, using the largest tile first on the 21' wall and by the time you are to the small stuff it will fit the "19.25' " section perfectly with out having to change the lines at all :blink:and you can be the M>C> Eshcer of the floor:thumbsup:
> 
> seriously I would talk to who ever spec'd the tile about it being so badly out of standard and that it WILL cause your joints trouble.


It already has caused me trouble...joints were speced to be 1/4 of inch.

I have been hand spacing some in order to compensate for tiles being out of order.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Start with the small tile at the small side and work with the larger tiles as the room widens. :laughing:


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

The job is going to be a nightmare and you will have to come up with some " unique" techniques to get through it, then when you finish you will be Pi**ed because the end result will not be up to your standards. You are going to have to polish a terd on this one for sure.

Sh** framing + Sh** material = Sh** end product, no way around it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Then comes the epoxy grout....


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Look at the boxes--are the lot number all the same? I bet you have different lots .


----------



## NK Flooring (Aug 21, 2008)

Run Forest, Run as fast as you can. Sounds like you will have to resize the tile. Thickness is not the problem. Walls being out of square can be dealt with. Tiles of many different sizes will never look strait. You might ask if a running bond pattern is ok. I have had to do this when inferior seconds are supplied.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> No,no,I am laying Papa John's franchise tile...its ceramic(appearantly) and even though GC's guys screwed up walls I really have no clue wtf to do with all there different sized tile :blink:
> 
> Edit Ok I am lying...I know what to do with them...but I can't go trimming 1200 tiles to 11.25 :/


Is this Papa Johns a new construction or a remodel of an existing store? Was the tile supplied and do you know if it is a specific national account tile for that franchise?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is what I did...I skewed whole thing 5%...No it does not look straight...but reason heres reason I did it.

Print claims that shorter side of the wall will have counter in the front. Middle part of room should have commercial size pizza ovens(three of them),there is also several partition walls.

So I figured once all the furniture and stuff is in its going to be impossible to really notice.

***** is to cut end pieces because they end up under angle.

It is brand new construction,I highly suspect it might even be carpenter's **** up,they installed drywall expansion joint and from joint on drywall is not installed striaght but widens approximately 4.85%.

I should have probably ran,but figured I can get it done...if GC bitches about skewness all it will take is to whip out a tape measure.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

You probably should've clarified all of this in a change order with the GC, even if you weren't charging extra... or maybe you did. Are they holding a retainer?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Four days,1000 sq ft(120 left) and millions of cuts later.

Critism appreciated.




Me in the background cutting fiercely...


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks good to me...they better choose dark grout, otherwise will be dark in the middle in a couple months anyway...


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

astor said:


> Looks good to me...they better choose dark grout......


you wish...so do i...franchise ships everything including grout...color is Do-lorean Gray...basically similar to color of tile which is appearantly "glazed almond" though looks like "porridge puke" to me,but what do I know.

I would go with brown ish color.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I understand why they picked gray(almost beige,unless I am color blind;mainly so they can hide dirt in take out place) but definetly not my fave.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I never knew there was a Papa John's in Winnipeg!


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I never knew there was a Papa John's in Winnipeg!


There is going to be two of them now actually...not sure if you are familiar with geographics,but one just opened on Portage another one in South Fort Richmond right by University of Manitoba in brand new building...you should see how they fcked up the exterior,they inserted some control joints for EIFS and its already brittling 2 months in...


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good to me. Go back a week after the store is open... The tile will probably be all dirty and discolored grout


----------

